
A CS Research Topic Generator or How To pick A Worthy Topic In 10 Seconds - detcader
http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/dec/essay.topic.generator.html
======
chanux
Reminds me the "Automatic CS paper generator"

<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/>

------
sparky
A friend wrote something similar for computer architecture and
microarchitecture papers. It's eerie how many papers sound a lot like these
lately..

<http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~waterman/bs.html>

------
bbg
I just note that the link below, a subdivision name generator, submitted (by
someone else!) a few days ago, got killed after being quickly upvoted to the
front page. I can't find the HN link -- maybe it no longer exists -- but
commenters suggested the page wouldn't even have been noteworthy in 1998, etc.
I thought the tiny app was brilliant recognition of a formulaic part of our
linguistic world.

<http://adrian.gimp.org/cgi-bin/sub.cgi>

~~~
pmorici
Yes but this one is from Dr. Comer a well known computer science professor.
<http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/dec/>

------
prakash
Reminds me of Dack's Bullshit generator for Resume's -
<http://dack.com/web/bullshit.html>

------
__
I suppose this is the academic equivalent of <http://classnamer.com/>.

------
lamby
You can have some fun building your own generators with "polygen", an EBNF-
based generator written in OCaml.

------
the_real_r2d2
A few years ago this could have been useful for me. I am always late to find
the good stuff.

------
DanielStraight
I love it.

~~~
owinebarger
It's the "literature review" that kills.

~~~
coolnewtoy
It's the literature review and six drafts of the paper only to find your
advisor thinks your topic is no good. That kills.

